# Avoid UK embassy tomorrow



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

sorry...I know title says tomorrow but is meant to be Monday!

The seminar will be followed by a protest on Monday. The protest will be held *outside the British Embassy in Cairo*, and protesters plan to draw pro-Palestinian graffiti on the walls of the embassy.

Protests planned for Nakba memorial - Daily News Egypt


----------

